# 4 aldeanas rusas del monton de un poblacho decrepito perdido por rusia mejor pinta que la mayoria de españolas



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Mar 2022)

y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres

esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
asi que total : le he dado click a ver que coño era eso
y compruebo lo del titulo del hilo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Mar 2022)

BROOTAL


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Mar 2022)

Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.

El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea


----------



## element (9 Mar 2022)

Asi es....


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (9 Mar 2022)

Y eso sin hablar de los aldeanos. Porque si comparamos el peso de los ucras con los palurdos de pueblo que hay repartidos a lo largo y ancho de la Piel de Toro, iba a daros algo.


----------



## mol (9 Mar 2022)

Todas llevan botox o cualquier otra mierda inyectada en los labios.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

Aún quedan doncellas sin mancillar, hay esperanza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Mar 2022)

impresionante


----------



## burbucoches (9 Mar 2022)

guenos pieces


----------



## barborico (9 Mar 2022)

Este me salió a mi



Dios existe


----------



## vinavil (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...










De que aldea dices que son?


----------



## Charlatan (9 Mar 2022)

mujeres con falda................broooooouotallllllll


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> De que aldea dices que son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no me jodas rafa que emos sido engañados again?

igual sólo es un viaje a la gran ciudad... QUIERO PENSAR QUE SOLO ES UN VIAJE A LA GRAN CIUDAD

sea como sea, su nivel de putismo es muy muy muy inferior a las hispanistanies

pd: edit, están en redes sociales y tal son populares, putas reputas, eso sí, de las buenas


----------



## Kenthomi (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Uffff la de la izquierda uuuufffff


----------



## rsaca (9 Mar 2022)

QUIERO UNA RUSAAA!!!!!


----------



## Tupper (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *4 aldeanas rusas del monton de un poblacho decrepito perdido por rusia mejor pinta que la mayoria de españolas*



Yo siempre lo digo, las rusas estan tremendas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Mar 2022)

Me pido la más alta.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (9 Mar 2022)

Si son asi nunca dejaron el pueblo en rusia como paso aqui en los 60


----------



## Gotthard (9 Mar 2022)

Eso es porque aun no habeis visto a vuestros futuros cuñados.


----------



## Vilux (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Bulgaria amego. No todo el cirílico es ruso.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (9 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me pido la más alta.



Yo la que menos corra.


----------



## Bimbo (9 Mar 2022)

Con esas pibas que putin construya un muro y que les jodan a los occidentales con sus mcdonals y femiorcos


----------



## alfamadrid (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Si sobretodo porque las españolas la mayoría son gordas, politatuadas o follaperros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Bulgaria amego. No todo el cirílico es ruso.



son bulgaras?
mejor me lo pones:
de un pais europeo tercermundista arruinado por el comunismo
y hasta en poblachos son mujeres femeninas naturales alegres y con la cabeza sana


----------



## aris (9 Mar 2022)

mira que llevo años diciéndolo y me llamáis de todo, es mucho mejor casarse con una extranjera, que suelen ser conservadoras, a irte con una española charificada.

Mi mujer, que es extranjera y ya tiene la nacionalidad, es más conservadora que yo y mira que eso es difícil.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Rusia son todo 10 y 1s


----------



## Murray's (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Están muy buenas, tienes el whatssapp de ellas? Es para un amigo

Rusas a pelito mandan


----------



## maggneto (9 Mar 2022)

Tanxugueiras rusas mandan...


----------



## Oficial y Camarero (9 Mar 2022)

Caballeros, seguro que si van alli, tendran que quitarselas de encima a palos, ya que todo el mundo sabe que un doritocuevero con obesidad incipiente y emanando olores a semen reseco vuelve locas a las mujeres al este del Danubio. Pero mientras tanto, hasta que sus padres le paguen el vaije, aqui les dejo unos _quicos_. Otra caña?


----------



## NaNuWe (9 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenéis el instagram de la alta, cuatro fotos en la aldea para grabar los videoclips y engañar a pobres incautos, por lo demás más urbanitas que Cicerón.

Eso sí, la bandera rusa de fondo, con dos cojones.









D A R Y A L U N E E V A (@dasha_luneeva) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


5,213 seguidores, 1,356 seguidos, 1,527 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de D A R Y A L U N E E V A (@dasha_luneeva)




www.instagram.com


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

Oficial y Camarero dijo:


> Caballeros, seguro que si van alli, tendran que quitarselas de encima a palos, ya que todo el mundo sabe que un doritocuevero con obesidad incipiente y emanando olores a semen reseco vuelve locas a las mujeres al este del Danubio. Pero mientras tanto, hasta que sus padres le paguen el vaije, aqui les dejo unos _quicos_. Otra caña?



habla por ti, aquí algunos hemos hecho los deberes y tenemos la casa pagada o casi pagada con 40 + pelazo + 75 kg, medianamente atractivo y sin deformidades, lo que se dice soltero de oro

y ahora dinos, ¿ cuantas taras y deformidades tienes tú?


----------



## AMP (9 Mar 2022)

Aldeanas mis cojones, son moscovitas. 

Y veo que han bajado el nivel chortinesco, las que estaban antes eran más guapas.


----------



## louis.gara (9 Mar 2022)

Eso son mujeres y no la basura que deambula por aquí con cara de oler mierda y autoreprimidas. Desprenden feminidad y no feminismo.


----------



## visaman (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



rayita sana de cialis y muero allí mismo en el glorioso desempeño de darles placer sesual o algo asi


----------



## XRL (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



yo de militar estuve 4 meses en kosovo y me quedé loquísimo

vaya diosas te veias por la calle y ni 1 gorda

un sgto 1º se había traido a una chortina en otra misión de estas de 4 meses hace años con la que se había casado

el tío feísimo


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Mar 2022)

Recordemos el clásico


----------



## sopelmar (9 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> QUIERO UNA RUSAAA!!!!!











Álvaro de Marichalar se separa de Ekaterina Anikieva


Álvaro de Marichalar, hermano de Jaime de Marichalar, se separa de su mujer, la rusa Ekaterina Anikieva, tres años y medio después de casar




www.google.com


----------



## XRL (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



estas no son del campo,son 4 de clase media que hacen videos en el campo para ganar dinero así

yo de vecina tengo a una familia de rusos y la mujer que tendrá unos 35 es fea

pero claro,luego la comparas con las panchas-española y china que viven en mi edificio y es la que mejor está fisicamente xD


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (9 Mar 2022)

muertois y enterrados POR NACER EN HEZPAIN, LA NACION DE LAS PATICORTAS PELUDAS RETRASADAS


----------



## Padre_Karras (9 Mar 2022)

Vente pa Rusia, Pepe


----------



## Zbigniew (9 Mar 2022)

Veniros a mi pueblo ya veréis que chortines.Gloria bendita , el Toñi, el Chapu y el Luqui de 55 todo el día en el único bar que hay.Solteros de oro con mucho dinero, tierras y casas.Se los rifan en la comarca.


----------



## -carrancas (9 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Asi es....


----------



## fieraverde (9 Mar 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Este me salió a mi
> 
> 
> 
> Dios existe




Que escándalo de señora.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Mar 2022)

Todas las mujeres rusas de campo son así

Su ejército podría estar en Lisboa en 72 horas


Claro claro


----------



## Louis Renault (9 Mar 2022)

Limpitas, virgenes y seguro de misa ortodoxa dominical.
Son como imágenes de un universo paradisiaco paralelo.Flipante.
Y aquí financiando fiestas a orcos de mordor que nos odian y arruinan tipo:


----------



## alexforum (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Esas no son aldeanas, atontado. Las sigo en Youtube de hace mucho. Son cantantes de un CORO de musica de folclore ruso y viven en MOSCU. Son mas urbanitas que tu.

Eso lo hacen cada cierto tiempo para promocionarse (lo de disfrazarse de aldeanas). Mirate su canal entero antes de venir a Burbuja a abrir hilos de mierda.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Mar 2022)

Nacida y criada en moscú.


----------



## Debunker (9 Mar 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Este me salió a mi
> 
> 
> 
> Dios existe



Y con un inglés perfecto


----------



## Shibolet (9 Mar 2022)

Esta me transmite un gran optimismo . No será rusa , pero la invitaría a una horchata en el jardín .


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Asi es....



Alguien pone unas poyas en la boca? .. de risas


----------



## pacomer (9 Mar 2022)

Las ispainola is pain... dan asco mayoría polifolladas por poligoneros y mataos cuando no moronegros. Caras y cuerpos derroidos con voces de cazallera ronera nicotinica y hablar de descerebradas adoctrinadas por las chochocharos y femihembristas.
folloneras, gritonas y egomaniacas... què se vayan a la mierda las bigotudas paticortas


----------



## XRL (9 Mar 2022)

NaNuWe dijo:


> Aquí tenéis el instagram de la alta, cuatro fotos en la aldea para grabar los videoclips y engañar a pobres incautos, por lo demás más urbanitas que Cicerón.
> 
> Eso sí, la bandera rusa de fondo, con dos cojones.
> 
> ...



de campo dice xD

estas están mas endiosadas y son mas divas que las bigotudas 



todo el dia haciéndose fotitos


----------



## Sergey Vodka (9 Mar 2022)

El video que hizo enfurecer a Irena Montero y su legión de acólitas ...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Mar 2022)

Elevan mi alma hasta las mas altas cotas espirituales. No da para paja.


----------



## jesus88 (9 Mar 2022)

melasfo


----------



## SilviuOG (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Las típicas urbanistas "nometoques" de fin de semana en el pueblo de los abuelos...ni llegan a fin de semana. Van, arrasan con todos los víveres y se van.
Es muy típico en el este de Europa y Rusia.
La gente sobrevive gracias a que tienen abuelos y padres viviendo en los pueblos satélites de las ciudades, criando cercos, aves, vacas, cabras, huerta, etc.
Cada fin de semana o en vacaciones va todo el mundo al pueblo, ayuda a los abuelos o padres, el domingo vuelven a la ciudad con carne, queso, leche, huevos, frutas y verduras de temporada, hortalizas, legumbres, conservas, etc.
Esas no tienen pinta de campesinas ni de coña.


----------



## Perroviolin (9 Mar 2022)

Osea unas jambad cantantes.... Y te crees q no son modelos titeres mk.... Ostia menudo nivelon.... No haveis salido de el portal de la casa de tu puto pueblo.... 
De verdad q burvuja haveces me sorprende co. El nivel de autismo que se gastan algubos.... En fin.... Haver si le enpiezan a hechar nootropicos neurogenicos a los dlritos porque vamos mal...


----------



## Roquete (9 Mar 2022)

Esta es la aldeana que merecéis los burbujlerdos. Mirad qué devota y qué tapadita:








**


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Mar 2022)

Joder, esos coños tienen que saber a fresa, para estar chupandolos una hora antes de meter dentro la polla a pelito y soltar el grumazo entre espasmos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Esta es la aldeana que merecéis los burbujlerdos. Mirad qué devota y qué tapadita:
> Ver archivo adjunto 975789
> 
> 
> ...



desdentada = mamadas calidad menestra


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Mar 2022)

Las beloe zlato son señoritas de san petersburgo. Alguna de ellas debe tener pueblo y se van ahi a cantar canciones tradicionales rurales rusas. No os hagais pajas mentales, son de siudad


----------



## Roquete (9 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> desdentada = mamadas calidad menestra



¡jajajaja!


----------



## Despotricador (9 Mar 2022)

Hay que organizar una caravana de burbujos.


----------



## ray merryman (9 Mar 2022)

Que comidas de paRRUSA más buenas tienen


----------



## Roquete (9 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Joder, esos coños tienen que saber a fresa, para estar chupandolos una hora antes de meter dentro la polla a pelito y soltar el grumazo entre espasmos.



MMMM...nata y fresa, esta es tu aldeana princesa.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, aquí en España:


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Mar 2022)

la versión española


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Mar 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> Tanxugueiras rusas mandan...



Igualito


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> MMMM...nata y fresa, esta es tu aldeana princesa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 975814



Puto subnormal, a ver si pones fotos nuevas si pretendes hacerte el gracioso, hijo de puta.


----------



## Roquete (9 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Puto subnormal, a ver si pones fotos nuevas si pretendes hacerte el gracioso, hijo de puta.



Uy! tú lo que quieres es ver más de la señora. No te preocupes, tengo miles:

Aquí se peina para tí:






Aquí preocupada por que te manden al frente a luchar por su virtud:


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Uy! tú lo que quieres es ver más de la señora. No te preocupes, tengo miles:
> 
> Aquí se peina para tí:
> Ver archivo adjunto 975821
> ...



Hijo de puta, después de haberme follado a tu madre 5 veces estoy ya curado de espanto. 
Si lo mismo soy tu padrastro.


----------



## briancon (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Estos hilos y respuestas en plan Paco Martínez Soria son tremendos, espero que sean trolleos sanos.


----------



## Roquete (9 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Hijo de puta, después de haberme follado a tu madre 5 veces estoy ya curado de espanto.
> Si lo mismo soy tu padrastro.



¡Pues pásame una paguita!


----------



## Roquete (9 Mar 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Estos hilos y respuestas en plan Paco Martínez Soria son tremendos, espero que sean trolleos sanos.



Me temo que ese forero siempre habla en serio. Te mete un tocho de Mein Kapmf a la que te descuidas (de verdad).


----------



## Blackmoon (9 Mar 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> guenos pieces



Parecen mormonas


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Aquí sólo hay bigotudas culonas.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Mar 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> mujeres con falda................broooooouotallllllll



Y llevan pendientes!!


----------



## geremi (9 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> De que aldea dices que son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No les jodas la paja coñe... 

El forero medio se creé el más inteligente y les engañan como a niños.


----------



## Plutarko (9 Mar 2022)

приезжайте в Россию Paco

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Gorguera (9 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Esas no son aldeanas, atontado. Las sigo en Youtube de hace mucho. Son cantantes de un CORO de musica de folclore ruso y viven en MOSCU. Son mas urbanitas que tu.
> 
> Eso lo hacen cada cierto tiempo para promocionarse (lo de disfrazarse de aldeanas). Mirate su canal entero antes de venir a Burbuja a abrir hilos de mierda.



Cantantes promocionadas por una empresa multimedia o agencia de talentos y/o modelos moscovita, y muchos burbujistas ya se están montando pajas mentales de que "son rusas promedio de cualquier pueblucho Dimitri demier".

Tanto quejarse de la papocracia feminista de España, pero aquí los primeros en babosear, endiosar e idealizar majaderamente a las ilusiones de internet son ellos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Asi es....



que depresion me ha dao , como derrois cabrones


----------



## perrosno (9 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> De que aldea dices que son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Hay alguna mujer en el mundo que no aproveche una foto para hacer el canelo y poner posturitas o cara de gilipollas?
Y sí, están muy buenas, eso no lo discuto. Aunque no creo que sean simples aldeanas.


----------



## geremi (9 Mar 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Estos hilos y respuestas en plan Paco Martínez Soria son tremendos, espero que sean trolleos sanos.



Lo peor es que no, es que se lo creen de verdad.


----------



## Me suda la polla (9 Mar 2022)

Si lees mujer y española en la misma frase ya sabes que te están contando una mentira.

Las del video cuatro diosas


----------



## Amuncio (9 Mar 2022)

Propaganda western, la chortina de la izquierda tiene los labios pinchados


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Redios que buenas estan.


----------



## GatoAzul (9 Mar 2022)

Salen así, inocentes, para que luego se las lleven los de la mafia rusa para prostituirlas por el resto del mundo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Mar 2022)

Perroviolin dijo:


> Osea unas jambad cantantes.... Y te crees q no son modelos titeres mk.... Ostia menudo nivelon.... No haveis salido de el portal de la casa de tu puto pueblo....
> De verdad q burvuja haveces me sorprende co. El nivel de autismo que se gastan algubos.... En fin.... Haver si le enpiezan a hechar nootropicos neurogenicos a los dlritos porque vamos mal...



*A ver *si aprendes a escribir, Supermanises.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

pensaba que eran limpitas pero les han lefado el alma


----------



## Sjneider8 (9 Mar 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> Si lees mujer y española en la misma frase ya sabes que te están contando una mentira.
> 
> Las del video cuatro diosas



La frase es para enmarcarla y grabarla a fuego en los libros de sociología


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Mar 2022)

Una de las cosas que más sorprenden a los extranjeros de España es el extremo dimorfismo sexual hombre-mujer.

Los hombres Españoles (por supuesto hay de todo pero de media) son tipos atractivos, estaTura mediana y en su peso (el Doritero burbujo no es la regla…todavía)

Las Españolas de media son pequeñas, cuerpo botijo y con cara de oler mierda. Y lo de maquillarse o vestirse bien parece que les da alergia. Es algo curioso en lo que estás de acuerdo todas mis ex de 5 países distintos del Este y Alemania.







__





We're not the worst lovers in the world. Not quite...


A poll of 15,000 globe-trotting females found that English lovers came second because they are so lazy, while men from Sweden were branded 'too quick to finish'.




www.dailymail.co.uk







*WORLD'S WORST LOVERS**WORLD'S BEST LOVERS*1. Germany (too smelly)1. Spain2. England (too lazy)2. Brazil3. Sweden (too quick)3. Italy4. Holland (too dominating)4. France5. America (too rough)5. Ireland6. Greece (too lovey-dovey)6. South Africa7. Wales (too selfish)7. Australia8. Scotland (too loud)8. New Zealand9. Turkey (too sweaty)9. Denmark10. Russia (too hairy)10. Canada


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



La mejor es la segunda por la izquierda, al comienzo (comienzo del vídeo, no la foto del vídeo).

Condena y rechazo, a la mujer española.


----------



## Perroviolin (9 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *A ver *si aprendes a escribir, Supermanises.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Mar 2022)

Oficial y Camarero dijo:


> Caballeros, seguro que si van alli, tendran que quitarselas de encima a palos, ya que todo el mundo sabe que un doritocuevero con obesidad incipiente y emanando olores a semen reseco vuelve locas a las mujeres al este del Danubio. Pero mientras tanto, hasta que sus padres le paguen el vaije, aqui les dejo unos _quicos_. Otra caña?



A estas chicas lo que les pone cachondas es que el marido no este borracho 24/7, que pueda mantener su progenie y que las pegue poco,. Como a las mujeres españolas de los años 50 y 60.

Otra cosa es que lleguen aqui y en dos años se contaminen por la bigotudas españolas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (9 Mar 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> Si lees mujer y española en la misma frase ya sabes que te están contando una mentira.
> 
> Las del video cuatro diosas



Ese es el gran problema que tenemos, las mujeres españolas, NO SON MUJERES, son hombres en cuerpos de mujeres, y cogiendo solo lo peor de los hombres y todas las majaderias típicas de la mujeres, cuanto antes se comprenda, mejor para todos.


----------



## R_Madrid (9 Mar 2022)

_si este es el nivel pronto prohibiran venir a refugiados_


----------



## remerus (9 Mar 2022)

Y aquí las charos feas y gordas como demonios y chillonas como cerdas enfurecidas.


----------



## Okjito (9 Mar 2022)

Mi primo vive en Siberia. No son tan escandalosas las rusas media...pero son mujeres luchadoras.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más sorprenden a los extranjeros de España es el extremo dimorfismo sexual hombre-mujer.
> 
> Los hombres Españoles (por supuesto hay de todo pero de media) son tipos atractivos, estaTura mediana y en su peso (el Doroteo burbujo no es la regla…todavía)
> 
> Las Españolas de media son pequeñas, cuerpo botijo y con cara de oler mierda. Y lo de maquillarse o vestirse bien parece que les da alergia. Es algo curioso en lo que estás de acuerdo todas mis ex de 5 países distintos del Este y Alemania..



Estudio patrocinado por David el no homo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Mar 2022)

Menuda cuadrilla de babosos nuncafollistas-zampadoritos de mierda que sois... por eso, por lo que sois, no os coméis una puta mierda ni aunque llenasen esto de putas rusas -ooootra vez- seguiríais comiéndoos una puta mierda, por babosos.


----------



## Digamelon (9 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> QUIERO UNA RUSAAA!!!!!



Y YOOOOOOO!

Oh, wait...


----------



## jimmyjump (9 Mar 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Parecen mormonas



Las mormonas llevan garments y las faldas les cubren pasadas las rodillas


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Mar 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Estudio patrocinado por David el no homo.



Aqui hay otro estudio. Preguntemos a los floreros cuál de estas 3 eres tú:


----------



## electric0 (9 Mar 2022)

Sila mitad de las bigotudas españolas fueran como estas rusas/bielorusas/ucranianas/o afines otro gallo nos cantaria, y ya no solo por el fisico, que tambien,.... es la actitud, la actitud....

Se ve en los movimientos por ejemplo, que sin ser ultrafemeninos son totalmente naturales, en comportamiento, en la dulzura del semblante, en fin..... la mas fea y desagradable es mejor que cualquier bigotuda patria, que como poco parece oler mierda todo el santo dia...


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> De que aldea dices que son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaban a 40€ en Kivif hasta que llego Putin.


----------



## f700b (9 Mar 2022)

Y sin los pelos morados


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



España está derroida.


----------



## Cazu10 (9 Mar 2022)

Estas son como las refugees que está trayendo la progrhez huyendo de las guerras africanas verdad ????.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

Alguno se cree que estás tías que están buenas y se ponen a tocar la bandurria en un pueblo ruso de mierda o dicen que son granjeras de cerdos, no saben que están buenas y juegan esa baza de ohhh miralas están buenas y son mujeres virginales e inocentes de Rusia. Estás tías tienen de pueblerinas e inocentes lo que Pablo Iglesias de limpio.


----------



## Biluao (9 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> QUIERO UNA RUSAAA!!!!!



Marchando!!...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Bulgaria amego. No todo el cirílico es ruso.



Imagino que ruso sabes bastante.


----------



## Cui Bono (9 Mar 2022)

Del montón no son. 

Simplemente por la popularidad de su canal ya tienen un filtro. A las del Trio Mandili le cambiaron una palurdaca que salía en su primer vídeo exitoso por otra hembra más de buen ver. 



Tampoco son tan bellas. Lo distinto nos parece bello cuando allí a lo mejor lo exótico es tener ojos marrones.


----------



## walkietalkie (9 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> De que aldea dices que son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por ahorrarme el trabajo y confirmar la sospecha.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser *similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo *cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Dirá a cuando la generación de catetos, más brutos que un arado, y tan payoponys como un ecuata, descubrieron a las suecas, y aún con ese su aspecto demigrante, fueron capaces de ligárselas!. ¡Vive Dios! ¡Que raza de Alfredos Landas Conquistadores, eran esos españoles!


----------



## djun (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (9 Mar 2022)

Me las imagino diciendo "todos, todas y todes" y me pongo cachondo, cachonda, cachonde.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Es que no es justo comparar chicas de pueblo rusas con un aquelarre ibérico.


----------



## djun (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## orbeo (9 Mar 2022)

A ver, que esas las veis ahí toda virginales pero luego en el chaturbate se meten antebrazos por el culo.


----------



## maxkuiper (9 Mar 2022)

Eso no es NOM


----------



## Hrodrich (9 Mar 2022)

No os la vais a follar, incels pollaviejas del foro, taluec.


----------



## Juanchufri (9 Mar 2022)

De llevarlas pal pajar y no salir en tres noches.


----------



## Hrodrich (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Cómeme la polla y me corro dentro de tu puta madre, nancy progre, taluec.


----------



## Cathar (9 Mar 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Es que no es justo comparar chicas de pueblo rusas con un aquelarre ibérico.



Así es.
Y feas las hay, pero en una menor, muchísima menor proporción.
Es la raza y luego está que las españolas, ya de por sí, feas o muy feas, parecen hombres, no se cuidan, no presumen de la feminidad...es otro mundo..
Esos andares, esa uniformidad de machota y tanto pelo, pero tanto pelo como un gorila.....


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (9 Mar 2022)

Jaja los inceles que no ligan una mierda en sus países (y con razón ninguna mujer inteligente estaría con alguno de ellos) idealizando mujeres extranjeros. Patéticos


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (9 Mar 2022)

Melafo


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

No puede ser, es imposible


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Mar 2022)

Son igualitas a las españolas si....


----------



## Lammero (9 Mar 2022)

Las honey traps del RussKike se disfrazan de lo que haga falta, pensáis con la polla


----------



## ueee3 (9 Mar 2022)

Sospechaba que eran de ciudad disfrazadas de aldeanas del siglo XIX... ya han aclarado que así es. Te han timado.


----------



## Shudra (9 Mar 2022)

Joder, menuda diferencia con la basura que tenemos aquí. Prefiero vivir en "democracia" antes que gane Putin, pero hay que admitir que el otro bando tiene la razón moral. Siquiera por los valores de la familia y la patria.


----------



## astroman (9 Mar 2022)

hace muchos años unos 15 cuando aqui venia to dios,vino una siberiana a mi gym,seguramente fuera del ofico...pero bueno era un pibon 20 o 22 años rubia nordica..,era de un pueblo perdido de dios y un dia me enseño una foto de cuando iba al insti del pueblo ese siberiano,no habia una fea,rubias morenas...da igual eran porno,todas sus amigas ruskis de aqui quitaban la baba las cabronas se veian guapas y hacian escabechinas paquiles,luego pillo todos los vicios ispanicos.. y no ispanicos.farla disco fiestas coches malotes,conoci en esa epoca a primeros del 2000 muchas tias del este y iban a todo trapo,moldavas salidos de puebluchos viendose aqui como diosas,en cuanto pisaban civilizacion se ensalvajaban y a tomar por culo inocencia


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



*Gostoso foliar con esas hembras, si, pero limpiaros las babas y mirad el PUTO AGUJERO DE MIERDA DE POBLACHO DONDE VIVEN, joder ni asfalto hay en la carretera en el siglo XXI, asi que olvidaros de doritos y de Internet. Si, follarás un monton y harás un monton de larvas de Dimitris y Katiuskas y luego que? 
Pues lo tipico, te das a la puta bebida de vodka de patata, para acabar pronto con el puto sufrimiento de tu existencia en un extercolero.*


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Las mujeres mediterraneas en general. Bajitas, narices grandes, con bigote, agitanadas, rostro poco definido, etc.


----------



## astroman (9 Mar 2022)

en el año 2000 trabaje los fines en unos de los sex shop con espectaculos baraas etc,mas grande de españa,ponia los escenarios llamaba a las chicas,estaban en bolas,despedidas shows,vivi todo esos con esas tias codo con codo 3 años,venian directamente del pueblo a la barra y a captar clientes para copas etc,salias de marcha con ellas y era brutal,habia tios que en una noche se dejaba 500 euros invitando a copas.
con las rusas era con las que mejor te lo pasabas cuando salias en plan "compis" brutas y a deguello


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

Mujeres bálticas>eslavas>germánicas>balcánicas>mediterráneas.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

En España solo hay moronegras endogamicas, panchitas sin cuello de 1.50, etnianas y bigotudas del mediterraneo.


----------



## Lammero (9 Mar 2022)

El del pasamontañas casero madejao to rayao


----------



## RFray (9 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Aún quedan doncellas sin mancillar, hay esperanza.



Te doy el zanx porque me has hecho reír.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (9 Mar 2022)

Se nota que son pijiipis, como se nota que no salis de la urbe. 

Que, ojo, yo también estoy atrapado en ella, pero hostia, se nota que no han trabajado la tierra en su puta vida.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (9 Mar 2022)

Oficial y Camarero dijo:


> Caballeros, seguro que si van alli, tendran que quitarselas de encima a palos, ya que todo el mundo sabe que un doritocuevero con obesidad incipiente y emanando olores a semen reseco vuelve locas a las mujeres al este del Danubio. Pero mientras tanto, hasta que sus padres le paguen el vaije, aqui les dejo unos _quicos_. Otra caña?



Un cañón y una de rabas, por favor.


----------



## kusanagi (9 Mar 2022)

Y de repente desperté y ví que todo es la misma mierda.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (9 Mar 2022)

Lo siento, ya quedé con ella. Pero me dice que en Rusia hay más.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> QUIERO UNA RUSAAA!!!!!



Confórmate con esto:


----------



## Morototeo (9 Mar 2022)

esto si que es una mujer como dios manda... aprended urbanitas, cojones.. esto teneis que buscar. O solo q uereis una rusa que os cante canciones raras, que no vais a entender en la vida??


----------



## Sure Not (9 Mar 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Limpitas, virgenes y seguro de misa ortodoxa dominical.
> Son como imágenes de un universo paradisiaco paralelo.Flipante.
> Y aquí financiando fiestas a orcos de mordor que nos odian y arruinan tipo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 975744



OSTIA PUTA!!! pon spoiler cabron, que algunos tenemos sensibilida.

Puedo ver muertos de la guerra de ucrania, pero esto, esto mata neuronas neng


----------



## Tumama (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Cómo es posible, si en el foro ahora dicen que los rusos son MONGOLES.

Melasfo a las 4.
¿Dónde hay que firmar para que me encierren con ellas del lado ruso cuando partan al mundo en bloques?


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Aldeanas mis cojones, son moscovitas.
> 
> Y veo que han bajado el nivel chortinesco, las que estaban antes eran más guapas.



Las más monas y apretadas se fueron a Occidente, ya no soportan vivir en país de espíritu turcochino que sirve al gran Khan del Kremlin.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (9 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un contraste enorme lo de Europa del Este con las mujeres españolas.
> 
> El shock que te llevas cuando vas por ahí la primera vez debe ser similar a la de un pueblerino de hace un siglo cuando vio volar un avion sobre su aldea



Yo como mujer también doy fe del mismo fenómeno cuando veo esos cuerpazos africanos en contraste con los hombres hehhgjpañolehs.
No te hode.


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Mar 2022)

Joder alguno no ha salido de su barrio en la vida.

El que se crea que estas payas son aldeanas va listo en la vida.

Hace ya varios meses que las sigo porque me salieron en youtube "así de la nada". Y vamos, que no hay quien se crea la pose de pueblerinas.

Que si, que son adorables, pero es otro cuento más.

Por cierto, no olvidarse de las bielorusas:



Atentos a Sina, la "nena" de la batería, maquinón.

Bonus track (del otro bando):



Spoiler


----------



## Capitán Walker (9 Mar 2022)

Me pido la rubia del sueter azul.
La invitaría a unos vodkas.


----------



## daesrd (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



*Cuidadosamente elegidas para animar el cotarro entre bandos. ¡¡ME RIO DE LOS BANDOS!!*


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Yo como mujer también doy fe del mismo fenómeno cuando veo esos cuerpazos africanos en contraste con los hombres hehhgjpañolehs.
> No te hode.



Eso es culpa de las charos por no saber seleccionar a los futuros padres biológicos de sus futuros hijos(*selección sexual*)
Se puede ver como la bigotuda medio tiene pésimos gustos cuando habla de simios y amerindios en vez de vikingos de 1.90 y de mandibula cuadrada.
Bigotuda elige a un ser disgenesico para tener hijos= hijos tercermundistas de bajo CI con careto de simio.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Yo como mujer también doy fe del mismo fenómeno cuando veo esos cuerpazos africanos en contraste con los hombres hehhgjpañolehs.
> No te hode.



Eso se resuelve cuando la charo media compre esperma de españoles tipo Pepe Barroso Jr en vez de tener hijos con el clásico Alfredo landa o algún soyboy izquierdista.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Las ispainola is pain... dan asco mayoría polifolladas por poligoneros y mataos cuando no moronegros. Caras y cuerpos derroidos con voces de cazallera ronera nicotinica y hablar de descerebradas adoctrinadas por las chochocharos y femihembristas.
> folloneras, gritonas y egomaniacas... què se vayan a la mierda las bigotudas paticortas



Todas enanas hasta las coreanas ya les superan en estatura.


----------



## LionelMemphis (9 Mar 2022)

Bueno a ver por partes. Hablo con conocimiento de causa porque he estado con novia rusa y otra polaca (ahora me pase al bloque occidental porque mi mujer es de EEUU pero ese es otro tema). El tema de estar con una rusa tiene sus puntos buenos y malos. No hay que generalizar porque en mi caso no fue todo tal cual cuento aquí pero evidentemente ellas tienen un comportamiento y una mentalidad común:

Una cosa que me llama la atención es que puedes ser un tío totalmente normal físicamente y puedes acceder a tías muy muy potentes y por lo general su nivel medio suele estar muy por encima de las españolas. Les encantan los hombres españoles. Pensad que muchos chicos rusos sufren un alcoholismo muy jodido y es habitual que un hombre les casque en casa de verdad. Si ven un hombre que las trate bien eso les sirve y se sentirán afortunadas. Además creo que su cultura conecta bastante bien con la nuestra y no me parecen mujeres frías en absoluto como si me da la sensación cuando tratas con una nórdica. En general odian a las feministas y suele ser "fácil" ligar con ellas. No hay que dar rodeos simplemente actuar y tomar tu control de la situación. Si te ven un tío seguro de ti mismo las tienes en el bote.

Por contra. Si sales con una rusa, prepara la billetera. Aunque ella tenga trabajo y gane dinero, ellas entienden el rol del hombre como algo clásico. El tema de salidas comer fuera y demás como no las invites vas bien jodido. quieren que les abras hasta la puta puerta del coche Son muy muy interesadas. (Más que las españolas) y son muy de aparentar y les encanta el lujo. Son buenas madres y muy dedicadas. En caso de tener hijos dejarán su trabajo y se dedicarán en cuerpo y alma a su familia pero no penséis que por ellos son super tradicionales. Es un país en el que el divorcio lleva vigente desde 1918 por lo que sus bisabuelas ya se divorciavan y es habitual que los matrimonios se rompan.

En definitiva le pegan mil patadas a las españolas pero son bastante caprichosas y muy celosas. Si podéis pagar el mantenimiento os lo recomiendo sin duda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Yo como mujer también doy fe del mismo fenómeno cuando veo esos cuerpazos africanos en contraste con los hombres hehhgjpañolehs.
> No te hode.



Pverca folla negros detectada. Al ignore, por gostar de ser rellenada por tíos con olor a cabra y cuero biejo.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Yo como mujer también doy fe del mismo fenómeno cuando veo esos cuerpazos africanos en contraste con los hombres hehhgjpañolehs.
> No te hode.



Apúntate a la Cruz Roja y vete con un mandingo, nosotros te fletamos el cayuco y te damos un empujoncito para que te vayas a África sin ningún problema.
En este país sobran charos y faltan mujeres de verdad.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

Estamos muertos y enterrados


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



y el negro del fondo que hace por allí?


----------



## Morgan el gato (9 Mar 2022)

Y ademas tocan la balalaika!
Game over hezpañordas con el careto de amargor.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Uy! tú lo que quieres es ver más de la señora. No te preocupes, tengo miles:
> 
> Aquí se peina para tí:
> Ver archivo adjunto 975821
> ...



jajaja


----------



## Tupper (9 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Esta es la aldeana que merecéis los burbujlerdos. Mirad qué devota y qué tapadita:
> Ver archivo adjunto 975789
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estas seguro que es aldeana y no ade*ano*?


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más sorprenden a los extranjeros de España es el extremo dimorfismo sexual hombre-mujer.
> 
> Los hombres Españoles (por supuesto hay de todo pero de media) son tipos atractivos, estaTura mediana y en su peso (el Doritero burbujo no es la regla…todavía)
> 
> ...




Leopoldo Alas Clarín definía a la española como a un tordo._ La española es como el tordo: cabeza chica y culo gordo._


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Mar 2022)

djun dijo:


>




Estas son georgianas.


----------



## Tupper (9 Mar 2022)

Pa rusas cantando, mejor las chortinas de Serebro:


----------



## Oligofrenico (9 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Asi es....



Están para dibujarlas el rabo de cani de toda la vida en la boquita.......


----------



## trukutruku (9 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no me jodas rafa que emos sido engañados again?
> 
> igual sólo es un viaje a la gran ciudad... QUIERO PENSAR QUE SOLO ES UN VIAJE A LA GRAN CIUDAD
> 
> ...


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Mar 2022)

También saben cocinar. Entre aderezo y aderezo te cantan una canción.
Aquí preparando el Borscht. Un plato muy extendido en la Europa de Este que consiste en un cocido de ternera (2 h.), remolacha, col, zanahoria, ...


----------



## Ponix (9 Mar 2022)

Cuánto creeis que se puede tardar en aprender ruso???


----------



## INE (9 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es porque aun no habeis visto a vuestros futuros cuñados.



Y lo de puta madre que te lo pasas con ellos. Igual prefieres un cuñado follavacunas bozalero
con un monovolumen blanco lavadora perrito faldero.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (9 Mar 2022)

Cualquier mierda es mejor que hezpañiordia


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Mar 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Pa rusas cantando, mejor las chortinas de Serebro:



Siempre me ha gustado más la versión Española


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Mar 2022)

Dedicado a los follaputins del floro, lo vais a gozar:





bonus track


----------



## reconvertido (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Sonríen...
Todo el rato...


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (9 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Apúntate a la Cruz Roja y vete con un mandingo, nosotros te fletamos el cayuco y te damos un empujoncito para que te vayas a África sin ningún problema.
> En este país sobran charos y faltan mujeres de verdad.



Qué mal se lleva escuchar ciertas cosas, jejeje.
Vd. puede hablar de lo dura que se la ponen las chortinas eslavas haciendo comparaciones odiosas con las españolas PERO yo como mujer no puedo decir que me pone más el cuerpo de un senegalés que el de los españoles?
Oyoyoyoyyyyyyyy.
No hace falta pillar ningún cayuco, los tenemos ya en el paisaje. Del mismo modo que Vd. tiene en el suyo a esas bellas mujeres que menciona y no hace falta que se enrole en una caravana de buscones con destino a Rusia.
Déjese de gilipolleces.


----------



## M.Karl (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Pues yo les pegaba un cebollazo.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Qué mal se lleva escuchar ciertas cosas, jejeje.
> Vd. puede hablar de lo dura que se la ponen las chortinas eslavas haciendo comparaciones odiosas con las españolas PERO yo como mujer no puedo decir que me pone más el cuerpo de un senegalés que el de los españoles?
> Oyoyoyoyyyyyyyy.
> No hace falta pillar ningún cayuco, los tenemos ya en el paisaje. Del mismo modo que Vd. tiene en el suyo a esas bellas mujeres que menciona y no hace falta que se enrole en una caravana de buscones con destino a Rusia.
> Déjese de gilipolleces.



La diferencia es que las eslavas son caucásicas, ergo, blancas y en el caso de tener descendientes con ellas, éstos serán blancos también. 
Si ud se emparenta con un nigger, al tener genes recesivos, su hijo saldrá más negro que los huevos de Antonio Machín. 
Eso unido a la avalancha migratoria y al invierno demográfico es lo que llamamos el "Gran Reemplazo". Es ud traidora a su pueblo y a su raza y eso ya es mucho decir.


Lo que duele es acabar sola y rodeada de gatos con el consolador echando humo. Le recomiendo el libro de Esperanza Ruiz "Wiskas, Satisfyer, Lexatin", creo que la define muy bien y tal vez la ayude a abrir los ojos.


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Siempre me ha gustado más la versión Española



Poneos la mascarilla pa ver el vídeo.

De fondo se oyen los amortiguadores conteniendo el sollozo.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (9 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Eso es culpa de las charos por no saber seleccionar a los futuros padres biológicos de sus futuros hijos(*selección sexual*)
> Se puede ver como la bigotuda medio tiene pésimos gustos cuando habla de simios y amerindios en vez de vikingos de 1.90 y de mandibula cuadrada.
> Bigotuda elige a un ser disgenesico para tener hijos= hijos tercermundistas de bajo CI con careto de simio.



Qué sabrá Vd. de mujeres. Se ha quedado en el pleistoceno si confunde lo que viene siendo "follar" con procrear.
Ni la charo más charo confunde eso.
No me hable de vikingos de 1,90 que en España vikingos, pocos.
Y españoles que procreen también pocos, según leo por este mismo foro.
Si yo a priori soy una charo, Vd. a priori es un paco.
Ve qué fácil es arreglar el mundo nivel ameba?
Por cierto, yo ya he parido y encima muy buenos especímenes.
Y Vd.? Ha engendrado con éxito?


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (9 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> La diferencia es que las eslavas son caucásicas, ergo, blancas y en el caso de tener descendientes con ellas, éstos serán blancos también.
> Si ud se emparenta con un nigger, al tener genes recesivos, su hijo saldrá más negro que los huevos de Antonio Machín.
> Eso unido a la avalancha migratoria y al invierno demográfico es lo que llamamos el "Gran Reemplazo". Es ud traidora a su pueblo y a su raza y eso ya es mucho decir.
> 
> ...



Pero hablamos de follar o de procrear, don Godofredo?


----------



## Josant2022 (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Madre Mía todavía los pueblos sin asfaltar.

Esto es lo que venden algunos como más rico que España


----------



## Desencantado (9 Mar 2022)

Les comía la balalaika.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Otras similares, las famosillas originales (a las cuales imitan estas):
El Trio Mandili.




__





trio mandili - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias



Jackers putinianos que nos quieren desmoralizar


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (9 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Otras similares, las famosillas originales (a las cuales imitan estas):
> El Trio Mandili.
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí la cabecera de un programa mítico:


----------



## Apretrujillos (9 Mar 2022)

Compara estas con las orangutanas de Benidorm...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Otras similares, las famosillas originales (a las cuales imitan estas):
> El Trio Mandili.
> 
> 
> ...



Muy gostosas, aunque esas son georgianas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Pero hablamos de follar o de procrear, don Godofredo?




A bueno, tú para follar tienes a Mamadou y para pagar facturas tienes a Kike.
El carapapi para procrear y el nigger para fockar, luego te divorcias, lo dejas sin casa y sin coche y te quedas con una pensión alimenticia de PM.
Vamos, lo típico en un país con un 70% de divorcios (la 2 tasa más alta de Europa) y con un 90% de rupturas en los 3 primeros años, casi siempre motivados por lo mismo.

En fin, es normal que te sientas enfades, las ejpañolas no salís muy bien paradas ni siquiera comparadas con las portuguesas (tienen bigote pero por lo menos son fieles).


----------



## Noega (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



BROOOTAALL !!!! Urge una Division Azul (II) de conquista y saqueo alistaos bravos camaradas!!!!


----------



## Stag Party (9 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Siempre me ha gustado más la versión Española



Buenas mañacas con pubis peludos


----------



## Lain Coubert (9 Mar 2022)

Esas pendonas tienen de aldeanas lo que mis huevos de lisos.


----------



## kristallo (9 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



Váyase y no vuelva. Mientras tanto al ignore.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 Mar 2022)

Muy mongoles dicen.


----------



## anonimo123 (9 Mar 2022)

Me dejaba conquistar por ellas


----------



## elCañonero (9 Mar 2022)

4 aldeanas de un pueblucho decrepito dice, si es un puto videoclip jajaja


----------



## Benedicto Camela (9 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es porque aun no habeis visto a vuestros futuros cuñados.



Pues parecen unos cuñados divertidos


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Mar 2022)

Melasfo a todas a pelito y con furia porcina. Ruskies pizpiretas MANDAN.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Mar 2022)

INE dijo:


> Y lo de puta madre que te lo pasas con ellos. Igual prefieres un cuñado follavacunas bozalero
> con un monovolumen blanco lavadora perrito faldero.





Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Pues parecen unos cuñados divertidos



Teniendo en cuenta el aspecto y pensamiento del burbujo medio, tener unos cuñados así es hasta un upgrade familiar.


----------



## Murnau (9 Mar 2022)

Yo no se si me salió como sugerencia hace años, supongo que si, porque estudié ruso hace ya bastantes años y me gusta la música folclórica de muchos países. A éstas las llevo siguiendo hace unos tres años, no en plan "wapaa, wapaaaa" pero si veo sus vídeos de cuando en cuando, y están buenísimas, destilan feminidad, y lo que cantan suena de puta madre. Mucho mejor que otras que pusieron de moda por aqui hace un tiempo.

Por cierto, edito para decir que ya se va notando que se hacen mayores, porque el pizpiretismo de sus primeros vídeos era broootal, de hecho, había otra cantante que no está ahí que estaba tremenda.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (9 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el aspecto y pensamiento del burbujo medio, tener unos cuñados así es hasta un upgrade familiar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 976581



El cuñado de tu cuñado... eres tú!


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Otras similares, las famosillas originales (a las cuales imitan estas):
> El Trio Mandili.
> 
> 
> ...



Esas son georgianas.


----------



## Murnau (9 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Otras similares, las famosillas originales (a las cuales imitan estas):
> El Trio Mandili.
> 
> 
> ...



No creo amijo, yo tengo vídeos de las de arriba de 2015 por ahí, cuando en burbuja se promocionó el trío Mandili ese me pareció una imitación de las otras. Pero vamos, que a mi me da lo mismo, es por dar el apunte.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Mar 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> No creo amijo, yo tengo vídeos de las de arriba de 2015 por ahí, cuando en burbuja se promocionó el trío Mandili ese me pareció una imitación de las otras. Pero vamos, que a mi me da lo mismo, es por dar el apunte.



Se agradece el apunte.
Las tuyas son rusas, mejores que las mías georgianas.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Esas son georgianas.



P'al caso, patatas.


----------



## Epinikion (9 Mar 2022)

Yo estuve trabajando en un pueblo perdido de Alemania del Este y las jóvenes tradicionales no salen en internec, ni tienen instagram, y con 16 ya tienen maromo de su pueblo o del de al lado y no quieren relaciones con extranjeros, y hacen bien.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Mar 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Muy gostosas, aunque esas son georgianas.



Decís que son georgianas como si fuera de sudamérica de lejos, y son de la lado, y de al cultura, y de etnia similar.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (9 Mar 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Este me salió a mi
> 
> 
> 
> Dios existe



TREMENDÍSIMA JACA


----------



## Murnau (9 Mar 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> Bueno a ver por partes. Hablo con conocimiento de causa porque he estado con novia rusa y otra polaca (ahora me pase al bloque occidental porque mi mujer es de EEUU pero ese es otro tema). El tema de estar con una rusa tiene sus puntos buenos y malos. No hay que generalizar porque en mi caso no fue todo tal cual cuento aquí pero evidentemente ellas tienen un comportamiento y una mentalidad común:
> 
> Una cosa que me llama la atención es que puedes ser un tío totalmente normal físicamente y puedes acceder a tías muy muy potentes y por lo general su nivel medio suele estar muy por encima de las españolas. Les encantan los hombres españoles. Pensad que muchos chicos rusos sufren un alcoholismo muy jodido y es habitual que un hombre les casque en casa de verdad. Si ven un hombre que las trate bien eso les sirve y se sentirán afortunadas. Además creo que su cultura conecta bastante bien con la nuestra y no me parecen mujeres frías en absoluto como si me da la sensación cuando tratas con una nórdica. En general odian a las feministas y suele ser "fácil" ligar con ellas. No hay que dar rodeos simplemente actuar y tomar tu control de la situación. Si te ven un tío seguro de ti mismo las tienes en el bote.
> 
> ...



Y qué podemos perder, las españolas tienen todo lo malo de las otras nacionalidades junto y nada bueno. Por ejemplo, los orcos de Espamordor también quieren que pagues tú, pero sabiendo que te llevas a casa un orcazo como la copa de un pino, así que de perdidos al río.

Gracias por el apunte.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Qué sabrá Vd. de mujeres. Se ha quedado en el pleistoceno si confunde lo que viene siendo "follar" con procrear.
> Ni la charo más charo confunde eso.
> No me hable de vikingos de 1,90 que en España vikingos, pocos.
> Y españoles que procreen también pocos, según leo por este mismo foro.
> ...



Hijos de nigger ngumbu con cuerpazo con una supermodelo

Compararese con la hija de la misma supermodelo con un viejo paco de mierda y la diferencia es broootal.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Qué sabrá Vd. de mujeres. Se ha quedado en el pleistoceno si confunde lo que viene siendo "follar" con procrear.
> Ni la charo más charo confunde eso.
> No me hable de vikingos de 1,90 que en España vikingos, pocos.
> Y españoles que procreen también pocos, según leo por este mismo foro.
> ...


----------



## Cremilo (10 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> QUIERO UNA RUSAAA!!!!!




Y yo que estaba tan feliz con la que justo me llegó hoy...



Spoiler: Rusaca MACIZA



PUTA BIDA.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Y qué podemos perder, las españolas tienen todo lo malo de las otras nacionalidades junto y nada bueno. Por ejemplo, los orcos de Espamordor también quieren que pagues tú, pero sabiendo que te llevas a casa un orcazo como la copa de un pino, así que de perdidos al río.
> 
> Gracias por el apunte.



Eso sucede en todo el mediterráneo mucho orco bajito y peludo sigue abundando.


----------



## Murnau (10 Mar 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> esto si que es una mujer como dios manda... aprended urbanitas, cojones.. esto teneis que buscar. O solo q uereis una rusa que os cante canciones raras, que no vais a entender en la vida??



Jajaja mis dieses, propongo crear el mayor hilo de exaltación de la mujer eslava, yo también guardo cada vídeo en el disco que es la hostia, y no solo dan para paja, es que son entretenidos de ver.


----------



## pandillero (10 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



No son de aldea ni de pueblo. Son un grupo profesional de folk ruso, llevan en activo desde más de 10 años, que yo sepa, si es que todavía existen como grupo.


----------



## LionelMemphis (10 Mar 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Y qué podemos perder, las españolas tienen todo lo malo de las otras nacionalidades junto y nada bueno. Por ejemplo, los orcos de Espamordor también quieren que pagues tú, pero sabiendo que te llevas a casa un orcazo como la copa de un pino, así que de perdidos al río.
> 
> Gracias por el apunte.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. Mi experiencia es que son mujeres con las ideas más claras y que quieren una estabilidad familiar siendo bastante jóvenes ,cosa que las españolas les tarda en llegar (si es que les llega) cuando ya se dan la ostia contra el murazo pasados los 35. Son bastante críticas con las españolas porque ven que los hombres aquí no son unos jodidos alcohólicos y que hay un respeto hacia la mujer y no entienden que no se valore más al hombre por parte de las autoctonas.

Los puntos que puse como negativos son más bien choques culturales que se darán casi seguro, por ejemplo lo que decía en mi anterior comentario, ellas quieren que siempre tengas la iniciativa en TODO y aquí no está tan arraigado esa actitud. Con una mujer rusa nunca le preguntes ¿Que te apetece hacer hoy?. Simplemente hazlo. Por eso que también esa actitud es de ser bastante princesita y cómodona pero bajo mi punto de vista los puntos a favor superan a los negativos.


----------



## Murnau (10 Mar 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. Mi experiencia es que son mujeres con las ideas más claras y que quieren una estabilidad familiar siendo bastante jóvenes ,cosa que las españolas les tarda en llegar (si es que les llega) cuando ya se dan la ostia contra el murazo pasados los 35. Son bastante críticas con las españolas porque ven que los hombres aquí no son unos jodidos alcohólicos y que hay un respeto hacia la mujer y no entienden que no se valore más al hombre por parte de las autoctonas.
> 
> Los puntos que puse como negativos son más bien choques culturales que se darán casi seguro, por ejemplo lo que decía en mi anterior comentario, ellas quieren que siempre tengas la iniciativa en TODO y aquí no está tan arraigado esa actitud. Con una mujer rusa nunca le preguntes ¿Que te apetece hacer hoy?. Simplemente hazlo. Por eso que también esa actitud es de ser bastante princesita y cómodona pero bajo mi punto de vista los puntos a favor superan a los negativos.



Yo no tengo tanta experiencia con ellas, si puedo decir que mi concepto de la españorda se empezó a formar en un curso donde tenía una señora polaca de compañera. Al principio parecía muda, pero cuando se empezó a soltar dijo que le parecía increíble como hablaban las chicas jóvenes de aquí, que parecían marimachos camioneros, no usó esas palabras por educación, pero ya se las facilité yo. Decía que a su hija le daría una hostia, y que en Polonia nada que ver, que las chicas jóvenes iban mucho a la iglesia incluso, etc. Y uno no es que pida eso, pero tampoco me quejaría por ello.

Y otra vez, ya de fiesta, con dos holandesas, cómo me trataban, hablando, lo guapas que eran, el interés que prestaban, te integraban enseguida en su grupo. Joder, es que no tiene nada que ver. Me empecé a dar cuenta que había nacido en uno de los círculos del infierno de Dante, y debía salir de el.

Si, los puntos que citabas como negativos, coincido contigo, si te va a dar una contraprestación, es que hasta los veo como positivos, es decir, se ajustan con coherencia a lo que piden.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (10 Mar 2022)

NaNuWe dijo:


> Aquí tenéis el instagram de la alta, cuatro fotos en la aldea para grabar los videoclips y engañar a pobres incautos, por lo demás más urbanitas que Cicerón.
> 
> Eso sí, la bandera rusa de fondo, con dos cojones.
> 
> ...



Ni por un momento pensé q el video era real


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más sorprenden a los extranjeros de España es el extremo dimorfismo sexual hombre-mujer.
> 
> Los hombres Españoles (por supuesto hay de todo pero de media) son tipos atractivos, estaTura mediana y en su peso (el Doritero burbujo no es la regla…todavía)
> 
> ...



Aunque sigue habiendo mucho craco en ambos sexos y la estética en los tíos esta empeorando por culpa de moda panhimoroniggers.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (10 Mar 2022)

No son de pueblo. Es un grupo de folklore ruso que lleva algunos años. Cantan como los ángeles. Tienen además de página propia canales en todas las redes sociales si es que por ser rusas no los han censurado.:





__





Ансамбль «Белое злато» - официальный сайт


Ансамбль «Белое злато» - официальный сайт




beloezlato.ru


----------



## Chapapote1 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (10 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo prefiriendo las suecas.


----------



## LionelMemphis (10 Mar 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Yo no tengo tanta experiencia con ellas, si puedo decir que mi concepto de la españorda se empezó a formar en un curso donde tenía una señora polaca de compañera. Al principio parecía muda, pero cuando se empezó a soltar dijo que le parecía increíble como hablaban las chicas jóvenes de aquí, que parecían marimachos camioneros, no usó esas palabras por educación, pero ya se las facilité yo. Decía que a su hija le daría una hostia, y que en Polonia nada que ver, que las chicas jóvenes iban mucho a la iglesia incluso, etc. Y uno no es que pida eso, pero tampoco me quejaría por ello.
> 
> Y otra vez, ya de fiesta, con dos holandesas, cómo me trataban, hablando, lo guapas que eran, el interés que prestaban, te integraban enseguida en su grupo. Joder, es que no tiene nada que ver. Me empecé a dar cuenta que había nacido en uno de los círculos del infierno de Dante, y debía salir de el.
> 
> Si, los puntos que citabas como negativos, coincido contigo, si te va a dar una contraprestación, es que hasta los veo como positivos, es decir, se ajustan con coherencia a lo que piden.



Yo desde que probé producto extranjero no he vuelto a tocar una nacional, porque además te das cuenta y pones en valor que el hombre español está mejor visto de lo que creemos ahí fuera. De hecho creo que para los rusos, los españoles eran la nacionalidad que mejor nos tenían visto.

Cuando ves aquí las mierdas de las manifestaciones del 8M parece como si los tíos aquí estuviéramos asesinando mujeres en cada esquina cuando es justo al contrario. Los hombres españoles tendremos muchos fallos pero no creo que destaquemos precisamente por ser gente violenta generalmente llegando al plano físico contra una mujer.
En Rusia en cambio la violencia doméstica SI es un problema real donde si que mueren cada año 15000 tías ( no es coña este dato y no seré yo el defensor de la viogen precisamente) por lo que al encontrarse un hombre que las respete que mantenga la calma y por lo menos no llegue tajao a casa y le cause problemas ya lo consideran un punto muy a favor nuestra.


----------



## Lexuss (10 Mar 2022)

Hombre aqui los agricultores tambien tienen muy buen porte


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

electric0 dijo:


> Sila mitad de las bigotudas españolas fueran como estas rusas/bielorusas/ucranianas/o afines otro gallo nos cantaria, y ya no solo por el fisico, que tambien,.... es la actitud, la actitud....
> 
> Se ve en los movimientos por ejemplo, que sin ser ultrafemeninos son totalmente naturales, en comportamiento, en la dulzura del semblante, en fin..... la mas fea y desagradable es mejor que cualquier bigotuda patria, que como poco parece oler mierda todo el santo dia...



Son los genes matriarcales de agricultores europeos.
Mujer cazadora recolectora+ yamnaya>>mujer agricultora neolítica.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

Todo el presupuesto se va para fabricar armas y en todo lo relacionado al militar.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

*Charo= hibristofilia
Eslava= hipergamia*


----------



## XRL (10 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Hijos de nigger ngumbu con cuerpazo con una supermodelo
> 
> Compararese con la hija de la misma supermodelo con un viejo paco de mierda y la diferencia es broootal.



flipas! y el padre pudiendo ser su abuelo xD


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

astroman dijo:


> hace muchos años unos 15 cuando aqui venia to dios,vino una siberiana a mi gym,seguramente fuera del ofico...pero bueno era un pibon 20 o 22 años rubia nordica..,era de un pueblo perdido de dios y un dia me enseño una foto de cuando iba al insti del pueblo ese siberiano,no habia una fea,rubias morenas...da igual eran porno,todas sus amigas ruskis de aqui quitaban la baba las cabronas se veian guapas y hacian escabechinas paquiles,luego pillo todos los vicios ispanicos.. y no ispanicos.farla disco fiestas coches malotes,conoci en esa epoca a primeros del 2000 muchas tias del este y iban a todo trapo,moldavas salidos de puebluchos viendose aqui como diosas,en cuanto pisaban civilizacion se ensalvajaban y a tomar por culo inocencia



Las rusas y eslavas en general que se crían en España tiran más la hibristofilia que a la hipergamia de sus países de origen.
Eslava de 1.75 criada desde niña en España liada con un orco amerindio de 1.60 que forma parte de una banda latin King.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

XRL dijo:


> flipas! y el padre pudiendo ser su abuelo xD



Genes de un viejo paco de mierda + supermodelo>>>genes de negro mazado + la misma supermodelo.


----------



## XRL (10 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Siempre me ha gustado más la versión Española



3 gordas enmuradas que se creen que por tener tetas son pibones o algo,que enseñen la cintura a ver como están xD y el típico baboso arrastrao español que no falte

repugnante


----------



## Camarlengolazo (10 Mar 2022)

Fresquisimas!!!!!!
No pongáis más fotos de las soplapedos españolas x favor.
Cagamos el hilo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mientras tanto, aquí en España:



Iba a decir que más fea que pegar a un padre la hideputa.

He visto vasca y ya me parece redundante


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Alguno se cree que estás tías que están buenas y se ponen a tocar la bandurria en un pueblo ruso de mierda o dicen que son granjeras de cerdos, no saben que están buenas y juegan esa baza de ohhh miralas están buenas y son mujeres virginales e inocentes de Rusia. Estás tías tienen de pueblerinas e inocentes lo que Pablo Iglesias de limpio.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Mar 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> En los coños de estas "inocentes" aldeanas atraca toda la 6 flota U.S y los portaaviones en horizontal


----------



## Fiallo (10 Mar 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> Bueno a ver por partes. Hablo con conocimiento de causa porque he estado con novia rusa y otra polaca (ahora me pase al bloque occidental porque mi mujer es de EEUU pero ese es otro tema). El tema de estar con una rusa tiene sus puntos buenos y malos. No hay que generalizar porque en mi caso no fue todo tal cual cuento aquí pero evidentemente ellas tienen un comportamiento y una mentalidad común:
> 
> Una cosa que me llama la atención es que puedes ser un tío totalmente normal físicamente y puedes acceder a tías muy muy potentes y por lo general su nivel medio suele estar muy por encima de las españolas. Les encantan los hombres españoles. Pensad que muchos chicos rusos sufren un alcoholismo muy jodido y es habitual que un hombre les casque en casa de verdad. Si ven un hombre que las trate bien eso les sirve y se sentirán afortunadas. Además creo que su cultura conecta bastante bien con la nuestra y no me parecen mujeres frías en absoluto como si me da la sensación cuando tratas con una nórdica. En general odian a las feministas y suele ser "fácil" ligar con ellas. No hay que dar rodeos simplemente actuar y tomar tu control de la situación. Si te ven un tío seguro de ti mismo las tienes en el bote.
> 
> ...



Las rusas al igual que las americanas se casan a los 23 o 24 años y luego de 10 años se divorcian.


----------



## Aurkitu (10 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor que he visto en mucho tiempo, que desconexión. Bosa en el Daguestán profundo. Los dos hombres vestidos de rojo y azul supongo que de algún folclore propio con rasgos coincidentes a saber de cuando al de los momotxorros o similares, en plan más bestia. Las pintas de profundos que nada tienen que envidiar a los de nuestra historia. Algo que a pesar de vestirse aquí como monas, y vivir en la era de las redes de la apariencia hedonista, lo llevamos en el ADN.

Aunque reconozco que si ya es duro escuchar al 90% de las personas, nacer ahí, con ciertas inquietudes intelectuales, es morir en vida como expresa la curiosidad de la cara de la niña en el 4:44 mirando la cámara. A destacar la reacción del joven en el 8:05, hostias que no falten. Una verdadera inmersión antropológica, gracias por el video.

Viendo rápido este de abajo, más en un valle. Aparecen de nuevo los encapuchados. La novia y las mujeres jóvenes, nada que ver. Algo me dice que el video de arriba es de unos profundos de montañas aisladas.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Johnsons (10 Mar 2022)

Que dios me salve de entrar al juego del circo que estos días el 99% disfruta como gorrinos.

Pero cuando algo es propaganda de un país y sus "supuestos valores tradicionales" se dice y ya.

no son pocos los canales de este tipo que rulan por YT. quizás el más famoso el de la china esa que vive con su abuelita en medio de la montaña  


...



burbuja cada día cayendo más.


pd. ni había visto que un par de posts más abajo se desmonta el cuarteto. pues eso.


----------



## el violador de mentes (10 Mar 2022)

España fue absorbida por "Occidente" (la anglosfera) tras la muerte de Franco, lo que significa que durante 40-50 años las mujeres españolas han sido emputecidas.

Rusia fue preservada por la URSS de la anglosfera y de la corrupción de su juventud, por lo que vivió un "shock" en los años 90; de ahí que en la sociedad rusa se haya producido una reacción y un disgusto hacia "occidente" (la anglosfera).

Es por eso que la savia rusa se ha revitalizado, y no haya tanta resistencia al orden natural de las cosas, que es lo propio de "occidente" (la anglosfera).

Así, Rusia sólo ha tenido una generación de zorras empoderadas, y no de forma global. Allí la feminidad es muy fuerte y va en aumento.

La agresión de "occidente" (la anglosfera) con el neo-nazismo, que ha obligado a Rusia a realizar la operación militar especial, está transformando profundamente a la sociedad rusa, que se está desconectando de toda influencia del ambiente pútrido y malvado de "occidente" (la anglosfera)


----------



## 121 (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Asi es....



Me dan asco y me producen rechazo


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Mar 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me dan asco y me producen rechazo



Si están metidas en eso es por el afán de conseguir dinero publico, porque en verdad se apuñalan por la espalda y no saben trabajar en equipo, y ese es un claro ejemplo del feminismo y que dé asco.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y seguro ademas que no tienen el cerebro lavado con las mierdas feminazis odiahombres
> 
> esto me ha salido en youtube como sugerencias
> sin yo comerlo ni beberlo
> ...



a ver, parecéis tontitos, son muchachas urbanas de un coro disfrazadas de aldeanas del siglo pasado

guapas, sí, pero no os montéis películas que acabaréis viendo a alguna de ellas con, como decís vosotros, un "moronegro" y se os cae el alma al suelo, membrillos!!!

siguen un poco la moda abierta por la popularidad del trío de georgianas aquel, Mandili creo que se llamaban


----------



## Pizti (10 Mar 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> De que aldea dices que son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todes es todes

Aunque fuesen el puto unicornio, sacarlas del pueblo y ves pillando calcio


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Asi es....



Dios mío, la berrea


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Mar 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Dios mío, la berrea



A saber cuantas se fueron a refrescar con el Rey Rata de Lo SER.


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Mar 2022)

El perro nos ha engañado, no son turcochinas. 
....


----------



## keler (10 Mar 2022)

He estado con rusas y ucras. En cuanto pisan suelo español se putifican rápidamente. Una estaba recién separada y la otra casada. No daré detalles pero ambas tenían la mirada patria de las mil pollas


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (10 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> A bueno, tú para follar tienes a Mamadou y para pagar facturas tienes a Kike.
> El carapapi para procrear y el nigger para fockar, luego te divorcias, lo dejas sin casa y sin coche y te quedas con una pensión alimenticia de PM.
> Vamos, lo típico en un país con un 70% de divorcios (la 2 tasa más alta de Europa) y con un 90% de rupturas en los 3 primeros años, casi siempre motivados por lo mismo.
> 
> En fin, es normal que te sientas enfades, las ejpañolas no salís muy bien paradas ni siquiera comparadas con las portuguesas (tienen bigote pero por lo menos son fieles).



Yo no me enfado. Yo no me ajusto a ese retrato que tú tienes de las españolas. Lo siento. 
Tampoco opino que los españoles sean todos unos pacorros. Yo no me muevo con gentes de ese nivel cultural. Ni charos ni pacos.
Y me da bastante pena que haya gente soportando ese infierno. Porque la mediocridad es un infierno,


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo una teoría:


El motivo por el que las rusas/esclavas/deleste tienen tan mala fama (fama de putas, interesadas por el dinero y tal) es porque todas las europeas y americanas les tienen una envidia del copón y llevan décadas hablando mal de ellas. Saben que no sólo son más bellas, es que también son más amables.

Tan es así que muchos hombres se lo creen y todo y se dedican a seguir hablando mal de las rusas.


Yo vivo en Alemania del Este. Por aquí hay muchas rusas y las he conocido bien... 
Lo que pienso es esto:


1. Son definitivamente más bellas que todas las europeas, de media.
2. Son definitivamente más amables y cariñosas que todas las europeas, de media.
3. Que hay putones enormes en Rusia... Pues claro, como en todos los países... ¿O acaso las españolas son diferentes, son menos interesadas o son menos hijas de puta? No, no lo son. De hecho, las españolas son más interesadas, mas egoístas y más falsas....


Las rusas son más bellas, son más bellas DURANTE MÁS TIEMPO (el muro de las rusas es muy posterior al muro de las españolas).
Las rusas son más femeninas y más dulces.
Las rusas son más agradecidas. Si inviertes dinero en una española, la española te pierde el respeto. Si inviertes dinero en una rusa, la rusa te lo agradece.

Yo a todo hombre que tenga la oportunidad de invertir en una mujer rusa, se lo recomiendo.
Pase lo que pase, al menos guardará un buen recuerdo de ella si sale mal.
Con las españolas no sólo saldrá mal, es que ni siquiera te quedará un buen recuerdo.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (10 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Hijos de nigger ngumbu con cuerpazo con una supermodelo
> 
> Compararese con la hija de la misma supermodelo con un viejo paco de mierda y la diferencia es broootal.



Mucho Sálvame, tío.
Muy charo.
Los pacos charizados son un peñazo.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Mar 2022)

Sois como este pero en vez de suecas, rusas





Despues vendran los lloros


----------



## piensaflexible (10 Mar 2022)

Evidentemente no son la media no son aldeanas.
Confundía deseos con realidades.


----------



## RRMartinez (10 Mar 2022)

Chortis eslavas a pelito o bombonas en Chernobyl


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2022)

más bien será que los castrones sóis vosotros, así que lo que os pase con las españolas os pasará tanto o más con foráneas

pipiolos!!!

PD: en España hay mujeres cojonudas, andar generalizando así es de débiles lloricas



Murnau dijo:


> Y qué podemos perder, las españolas tienen todo lo malo de las otras nacionalidades junto y nada bueno. Por ejemplo, los orcos de Espamordor también quieren que pagues tú, pero sabiendo que te llevas a casa un orcazo como la copa de un pino, así que de perdidos al río.
> 
> Gracias por el apunte.


----------



## Murnau (10 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> más bien será que los castrones sóis vosotros, así que lo que os pase con las españolas os pasará tanto o más con foráneas
> 
> pipiolos!!!
> 
> PD: en España hay mujeres cojonudas, andar generalizando así es de débiles lloricas



Paradójicamente con las españolas no me pasa tanto como a ti probablemente, pero se ver el mal ajeno, aunque no me afecte tanto a mi, lo he visto siempre, por eso no soy un mierdas como tú. No soy de esos retrasados que dirían que en los campos de concentración se estaba de puta madre porque a mi me trataban de puta madre, me duchaba y salía de la ducha sin problemas mientras a los demás los gaseaban. Eso es lo que sois los anormales como tú, o eso, o eres uno de los putos troll más antiguos del foro. Se reconocer que hay un puto problema bien grande con las cuasi mujeres de este país, gracias a cuasi hombres arrastrados como vosotros.

Si vieses una foto mía con un abnominal te salto un ojo. Más probablemente te callaras con un pingazo en la boca, que será lo que te mola bujarrón.

Ni te molestes en contestar que no lo voy a leer.

Llorica tu padre y al ignore subnormal.


----------



## Sjneider8 (11 Mar 2022)

Los pacos españoles no tenían problemas de feminazismo porque sabían manejar la situación de su generación. Ahora la generación de binarios que tenemos hoy en día flipan con estas cosas y quieren buscar en Rusia lo que hasta hace dos telediarios teníamos en casa.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el aspecto y pensamiento del burbujo medio, tener unos cuñados así es hasta un upgrade familiar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 976581



Joé, ¿Buxadé era forero antes de perder el pelo?


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Joder, esos coños tienen que saber a fresa, para estar chupandolos una hora antes de meter dentro la polla a pelito y soltar el grumazo entre espasmos.



Autentica saluc


----------



## p_pin (23 Mar 2022)

Hace tiempo me sugirió google a Beloe Zlato, las veo de vez en cuando


Hay otro grupo de ese estilo de Georgia Trio Mandili


----------

